# yellow headlights.....illegal?



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

i got pure yellow PIAA headlight bulbs....will i get pulled over. they are going in no matter what but i just was wondering? they are not HID's just bulbs. i figure poeple get away with yellow tinted headlights


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: yellow headlights.....illegal? (mystthebird)*

i dont think so


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: yellow headlights.....illegal? (mystthebird)*

technically they are illegal.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: yellow headlights.....illegal? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_technically they are illegal.

but chances are the civic with 120000000000K HID's will get pulled over first
i only have PIAA bulbs so it should have the same light output as the bulbs i have now


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Yellow headlights are just illegal, period. Whether you get stopped or not is totally up to chance. If it's worth it to you, then run them.


----------



## "Por-vr6" (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

http://www.dmv.de.gov/services...shtml
Headlights - At least *two white multiple beam lights* are required, one on each side in the front. High beams must be aimed and strong enough to reveal persons and vehicles at least 350 feet ahead. Low beams must reveal people at least 100 feet ahead and must be so adjusted as not to strike the eyes of an approaching driver. Headlights must be on when windshield wipers are in use because of inclement weather.
This is from the Delaware Dmv's website 

You should be fine but it will give the Cops a reason to pull you over.












_Modified by "Por-vr6" at 1:39 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ("Por-vr6")*

a buddy of mine had them and got pulled over but only out of the city but see if they are d.o.t approved


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

what i dont get is that there are some old cars on the roads...those headlights are piss yellow sincce they are not halogen.
How can color be an issue.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: yellow headlights.....illegal? (misfit77)*

I wouldn't consider non-halogen incandescent bulbs yellow - I've got lots of those in my house and people don't walk in and say "why are all your lights yellow?"








Anyway - see Daniel Stern Lighting.

_Quote »_What is "White"? FMVSS108 contains a reference to an SAE standard that defines "white" light in terms of wavelengths. But it's not just one set color. The standard includes a wavelength aggregate RANGE that is considered "white". That's why arc-discharge headlamps, with their decidedly bluish cast, still are considered "white". It's why "blue ion" or "crystal blue" bulbs with blue-pass dichroic filters sold to poseurs who want to try to pretend they have arc-discharge lamps are NOT considered "white". But more relevant to this discussion, the light can tend towards a yellow tint to a certain degree and still qualify as acceptable "white" light. Osram, Narva, Philips and other established European bulbmakers have been offering partial-tint selective-yellow bulbs for some time now.


----------



## BoostdRex (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends what state you're in. Being a police officer here in Oregon I can say that yellow is illegal here persuant to ORS 816.050. Headlights shall show a white light.


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (BoostdRex)*

I got a $125.00 doller ticket for yellow lights in my 510...


----------



## 2.SlOwen (May 1, 2013)

BoostdRex said:


> It depends what state you're in. Being a police officer here in Oregon I can say that yellow is illegal here persuant to ORS 816.050. Headlights shall show a white light.


Reviving an old thread here..but that specific Oregon Statute refers to "white" as defined by "Standard Number 108 of the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards" and the colors described in FMVSS 108 are white to selective yellow. So wouldn't that make it legal in Oregon?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

2.SlOwen said:


> Reviving an old thread here..but that specific Oregon Statute refers to "white" as defined by "Standard Number 108 of the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards" and the colors described in FMVSS 108 are white to selective yellow. So wouldn't that make it legal in Oregon?


Where in FMVSS 108 are you seeing that headlights can be selective yellow?


----------

